# Litchfield Version 4 Maps, Powered by EcuTek



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

EcuTek released more details to its tuner network at SEMA 2013 about some of the new features they are rolling out for Version 4 of their software. As usual we have been have been working closely with them on these new features and many of them are already on our customer cars.
*
What is Version 4?*

At the beginning of the year we rolled our Version 3 software which was a massive leap forward for EcuTek. We now had improved map resolution for smoother control, additional maps and most importantly Custom Maps which allowed us to create our own unique settings for things like Boost Control, Traction Control etc. It allowed us to make our Litchfield tuned ECU's even more unique by giving us these extra inputs into Custom Maps.










Version 4 further refines this with the addition of a number of new parameters requested by us. These include correction values, steering input, oil temperature and oil pressure. We have also considerably greater detail control over the gearbox settings in normal driving, competition and during launch mode.
*
How will Version 4 affect Litchfield customers?*

Our use of EcuTek's new Version 4 software allows us to provide two separate types of ECU setting; a normal stage upgrade road calibration and a more extreme Motorsport variant.

We are introducing our new Motorsport ROM for those customers who are looking to use their cars on track or in competition events. This ROM will include a number of new Version 4 features which will be uniquely set up for each customer's car. As many of the new features have the potential to put more strain on the drivetrain we thought it sensible to offer a more dedicated calibration.

For the majority of customers we offer most of the new features including safety trims, increased resolution, improved Launch and Traction Control as standard.
As with Version 3, all our tunes will come with 4 distinct switchable maps to account for fuel quality and the performance the driver requires. Target boost levels will be selectable in all maps to further customise the set up. Version 4 retains the increase in resolution from Version 3 over the standard Nissan software.










*When will it be available and how much will Litchfield Version 4 cost?*

The new software is available now for all new bookings.
We have decided to offer the latest software update as a FREE upgrade for our entire Stage 1-4 customers when combined with a service or additional work. Because the software is so different we ideally need to custom tune each car here. Customers with ProECU cables will also be able to take advantage of this offer so please contact us to make arrangements to suit you.

Stage 5+ customers may need to pay a small fee depending on the time required to tune such a high power car for all the different boost levels and options available.
If the custom Motorsport ROM calibration is preferred on an existing Stage 1-4 car then there will be a cost of just £180 inc. vat (£150 + vat).

All new custom calibrations to standard cars will be the same £600 inc. vat (£500 + vat) as before. Please feel free to contact us at any time with any questions. Below are just some of the new features our Version 4 maps now have available.



*Engine Control and Engine Safety Trips*

This is something we have had working in Beta versions for customers for some time. We have, over time, observed a number of issues on cars and have designed a set of safety trips to protect the engine.

Some of the trips we have working
Oil Temperature
Oil Pressure
Fuel Temperature
Fuel Pressure Protection

The Fuel Pressure Protection is interesting. It is genuinely scary to see how long the GTR will normally try to run flat out when there is a serious pressure drop. The most common cause is one of the fuel pumps failing so pressure drops at the worst possible time - when the engine is demanding maximum flow. This can also happen if the fuel temperature rises too high (often on a very low tank) and the fuel cavitates causing the pressure to drop dangerously low.

Using the new Custom Map inputs we asked EcuTek to find, we are able to have the ECU monitor those inputs and measure them against set parameters. Should the input drift outside of those parameters the ECU can then apply a correction or significantly reduce performance to protect the engine. Currently in Beta testing, we also have more serious problems triggering the engine warning light to alert the driver.

*Super R Mode Transmission Settings*

With EcuTek defining more of the Transmission maps we are now able to make changes to the settings to allow quicker gear changes and acceleration when in R-Mode. We have also changed the automatic shift points to aid a smoother town driving experience. Previously the GTR would be very quick to change up into higher gears (for emissions reasons) which could make the engine feel laboured at low revs.

*Litchfield Traction Control (LTC)*

The standard Nissan Traction Control just isn't quick enough to capture high powered GTRs. Standard Traction Control is quick to intervene, but many powerful cars will trigger this all too frequently when using the available performance in normal conditions. Most drivers then default to the Race Mode which lifts the intervention thresholds. Although the Stability Control is effective, the Traction Control element is too slow to react and when it finally does it is often harsh, unsettling the balance of the car.










The basic Nissan Traction Control relies on a reduction of engine torque, achieved by closing the throttles. This instruction to close is hampered by the physical speed of the throttles closing, when the engine finishes producing too much power and can be very slow to step in. The sudden drop in power can unsettle the car and is often very slow to bring the power back.

Most drivers default to the Race Mode which lifts the intervention thresholds however although the stability control is effective the Traction Control element is too slow to react and when it finally does it is often too harsh, unsettles the balance and is generally clumsy as well.










Race Mode still incorporates Stability Control which is very effective however the driver that wants to push hard around the limit of grip will find the Nissan Stability System continually clamping brakes. This can be intrusive to drivers that are happy to push through a degree of understeer/oversteer as they try to balance the car through a bend and at the very least it is hard on the car's brakes. Our Traction Control system can reduce some of the unexpected power deliveries that unsettle the balance, without completely shutting down the engine performance.










Using EcuTek's Version 3 custom maps we had worked on providing an improved solution. Our Phase 4 Beta testing enabled us to improve this further. We are pleased to offer our own Litchfield Traction Control (LTC) which fully utilises the power of EcuTek's Custom Maps.

At this point we should point out clearly that the LTC is designed to support the driver but it is NOT a replacement for driver skill or correct car control. If you ask too much of the car the laws of physics will still cause an accident regardless of what Traction Control System is used! We want to help customers of all abilities to enjoy these incredible cars and we enjoy the challenge of finding new ways to do this but we will require customers of our Motorsport files to drive with care. 

Below is a simple example of a GTR with larger turbos accelerating with the standard Nissan Traction Control switched on versus our LTC. You can see how the standard setting cuts throttle which the LTC doesn't need to.

*How was our Traction System developed?*

What started out as a simple attempt to reduce wheel spin for Launch Control has grown into a more complete Traction Control solution, designed to work with both the standard Nissan system and as a standalone support to the driver. This has taken a number of months to refine for a number of reasons, not least finding places safe enough to push the traction limits, allowing us to adjust the setup correctly. Initial testing was completed on tracks, including the Nurburgring, but the reality is that even with a lot of run off track days proved difficult for consistent datalogging needed to perfect the system.










In late summer we managed to secure access to a private airfield used by the Police and Special Forces for vehicle training. Whilst they were doing serious-looking work we found a few decent corners which allowed us to do our crucial development testing. In October we returned to the track by hiring Castle Combe to shake down a number of new parts and the traction system, using professional drivers of the highest calibre (and Litchfield GTR customers) in World Touring Car Champion driver Rob Huff and Touring car ace Tom Chilton. Now would be a good time to thank Michelin for their continued support and fresh rubber!










As well as our demonstrators, Rob's own LM700 GTR featured the latest evolution of the LTC.

"The new Traction Control System is extremely impressive, despite provocation the car just calmly deployed all the power it could without the driver being aware of just how much work I'm sure the software was doing" - Rob Huff 2012 FIA World Touring Car Champion










"Brilliant! On wet and changeable road conditions I'll definitely be leaving it on" - Tom Chilton










Their input was superb and we have subsequently added further changes to the LTC. We have also asked EcuTek to supply the GTR's G-sensor and Steering Angle Sensor information into Custom Maps so we can apply additional control strategies. A newer Beta version is under review now. We will also be taking our GTR back to the Airfield at the first sign of snow to see how it performs in very low grip.

*Rolling Launch*

Rolling Launch is another feature including in our Motorsport ROM. This allows the driver to fix a vehicle speed whilst the engine builds boost. The car is then released with a pre-defined amount of boost exactly when the driver needs it. This can create a large reduction in acceleration time as you are not waiting for the car to build boost. It is designed for off road (airfield) Roll Racing where two cars can be travelling next to each other before accelerating hard.

The feature is effective on the standard turbo cars but really designed for the big power GTR's which can be slower to come onto boost due to their turbo size.

The (simplified) graph below shows the difference in boost build up between a larger turbo GTR with and without the feature enabled.










Each engine setup needs this feature tweaked to suit the turbos that are installed and the level of boost they are comfortable to run.

*Enhanced Launch Control*

The Motorsport version of Launch Control provides a number of changes to the base engine and transmission calibrations along with enabling some additional Custom Maps to allow the car to launch harder and more consistently. For example we have lifted the normal Launch Counter settings from 4 to 8 before the car needs to be driven for 1 mile to cool the transmission fluid. We have changed the Gearbox Shift Maps to allow for more accurate Auto Mode shifting on higher power engines. 










Boost Off The Line (BOTL) now has better control when in Launch Mode to hit the pre-defined Boost Target (Adjustable Target Boost coming soon). Once launched the LTC continues to monitor and adjust the wheel spin to aid smoother and faster acceleration.
These are just some of the many changes to our new Version 4 revisions with many more under review. If you have any questions about the new software or any of our GTR upgrades please feel free to contact us.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Very much like.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

Litchfield said:


> The new software is available now for all new bookings.
> We have decided to offer the latest software update as a FREE upgrade for our entire Stage 1-4 customers when combined with a service or additional work. Because the software is so different we ideally need to custom tune each car here. Customers with ProECU cables will also be able to take advantage of this offer so please contact us to make arrangements to suit you.


Hi

I had stage one done with you about five months ago. Are you saying that I can now have stage 4 and only pay for the hardware? If so then book me in.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Dean,

We are offering to update your current Stage 1 Version 3 software from 5 months ago to the latest Stage 1 Version 4 software free of charge.  If you'd like to upgrade to Stage 4 at the same time then I'm sure we can do a great deal for you.

Regards

Iain


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like I missed the update by a month, had my car with you 4 weeks ago! Gutted to not have the BOTL just for giggles but I doubt I can squeeze in another trip down South until the middle of next year at the earliest. 

Shame it can't be done just via ProECU cable, or does it not need a tuner to customise the installation?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

TomS We can customise the update using the ProECU cable  Give us a call tomorrow.

Regards

Iain


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Iain, sounds like a great update. I'd like to upgrade my current stage II to stage IV plus downpipes. Could you pm me pricing for the upgrade pls? I already have some heat wrapped milltek cast downpipes so just need the injectors/intakes/install/mapping. Thanks.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Iain as discussed Monday I need please...left message with Tim today please can you call me in morning to get this in my car...great work looks really exciting!

I am still on v2 so hoping for massive step forward


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Not sure how you've held back from 3 never mind. 4. So much smoother !


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Not sure how you've held back from 3 never mind. 4. So much smoother !


Resistance training!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm still on V2


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> I'm still on V2


Has your build happened yet?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Has your build happened yet?


Postponed, bought a flat to rent and helped sister with divorce...


----------



## paul r33 gtr (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Iain, 
i'm booked in at sly's after Christmas for service, i'm on a stage 2 plus downpipes is this a custom tune? stage 2+? and will he be able to update me to v4 at the same time there if i take my ecutek cable with me.
many thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Iain, you know what will suit my usage, so I will leave it to you when we do the winter project.

Top job as usual and your enthusiasm for the continued improvement of the Ecutec GT-R is commendable
John M


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Been looking forward to this development! Good work (to everyone involved) on moving the platform on to yet another level.

e-mail sent, will call tomorrow to confirm details.

Question: is the motorsport option a discrete ROM flash (as intimated), or can it take one of the four switchable map slots?

Protegimus


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Protegimus said:


> Been looking forward to this development! Good work (to everyone involved) on moving the platform on to yet another level.
> 
> e-mail sent, will call tomorrow to confirm details.
> 
> ...


Took the words out my mouth


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

To any local North East Ecutek owners wanting to take advantage we will be able to work with Litchfield and get your cars updated here in Cramlington..


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Iain.
I popped you a mail last night. Let me know if I owe you anything for the map. 
Can you confirm if the Ecutek TC is still on VDC off? And can you do a pops and bangs map?

Cheers!!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> To any local North East Ecutek owners wanting to take advantage we will be able to work with Litchfield and get your cars updated here in Cramlington..


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> Hi Iain.
> I popped you a mail last night. Let me know if I owe you anything for the map.
> Can you confirm if the Ecutek TC is still on VDC off? And can you do a pops and bangs map?
> 
> Cheers!!


It's going to be endless fun with BOTL and a pops n bangs map if its possible!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Iain

I was in with you on Tuesday getting my service done, which version did you update me to? This new one or 3?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> ...
> 
> Top job as usual and your enthusiasm for the continued improvement of the Ecutec GT-R is commendable
> John M


Agreed, the amount of support and dev improvements available makes it difficult to warrant a change from having the GTR, at least for me it does.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Well done Ian and Ecutek, I'm looking forward to the new traction control in particular, this will be great for non standard cars.

Ian,

1. Can you confirm that the motor sport option comes as an individual map which one can switch to in a similar mode to the current switchable octain maps?

2. Is there also a chance for a switchable map on the 100 Octain version to include Pops, bangs and flames?

3. Will there be a standard fee for stage 5+ cars or will it need to be negotiated on a car by car basis? If so can you let me know how much on my Switzer turbos. I have the cable but if you can get the car to as good as it can get by me driving over for the day with a tank of fuel for you to use I'm happy to pop over when convenient.

Regards,

Dylan


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks impressive I have to say.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

See this is what the Nismo should have done LOL 

Iain, I will be call you soon


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Blimey my inbox is getting full 

Sambogrove, PM will be with you shortly.

Henry145, update file with you later today

Paul r33 gtr, doing a Stage 2 remotely with Sly should be no problem. Get him to call me with the date and I'll put time aside. Doing Stage 1-2 tunes remotely is straight forward as it is more of a case of checking the car is performing as intended and a slight fine tune. Stage 3+ and the Motorsport ROM settings can take quite a bit of time to setup. Worth double checking what our friends at Kaizer and JM Imports etc would need to charge for this time.

Protegimus & Johnny G, Dan is copying much of your previous custom data across into the V4 Motor Sport ROM now. Pop and bangs can be enabled once they are setup 

We can configure the ROMs to suit what each customer wants but at the moment we have the extra features in the Motorsport ROM enabled in all maps. Map 4/100 however has our traction control turned off so it can act like standard if you want to go drifting 

Matt, Stage 1 update on its way today.

Dylan, as above we can setup the maps to suit you. If you've got the time we can do remote tuning to get you up to where you are now on v3 and we can review the logs to dial in most of the V4 new features. If you want it done quickly then it's probably easier to pop over. I'll send over an email later. 

Regards

Iain


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Iain obviously I was in start of last week but things were getting finalised, I bought one of the PRO ECU cables so guessing on my Stage 4 I can tuned / do everything with your aid and the cable. 

From my point of view whats needed from me to give to you to progress with the update from V3 to V4.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

what are the main differences between the v3 map 4/99 and the new map 4/100?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Johnny G said:


> Hi Iain.
> I popped you a mail last night. Let me know if I owe you anything for the map.
> Can you confirm if the Ecutek TC is still on VDC off? And can you do a pops and bangs map?
> 
> Cheers!!


Tell us more about the pops and bangs map?


----------



## paul r33 gtr (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks for that Iain


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Ja5on said:


> Tell us more about the pops and bangs map?


Yea i wanna know more about this pops and bangs map  lol..?

I had a chat with Sly earlier, he told me that he cant update my old stage 1 to the new stage 1 (Version 4) yet as he hasn't got it yet 

Iain, will you be pushing out the updates to KaizerMotors any time soon..? I would love to come up and see you guys at Litchfield but its a bit of an epic drive


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

EAndy, No problem to email you a revised V4 of your file. You just need to follow the logging instructions and we'll send you back updated files.

Bhp, although we are announcing V4 now the reality is that many of our V3 customers have a lot of the improvements already. There will be little performance difference between our V3 & V4 99 maps. For most V4 Motorsport ROMs map4 will be labelled 100 on the coolant gauge just to differentiate it from map99. All of the maps are the same as map 99 except that our additional traction control which will be switched off.

Jason, it's for big kids who like a bit of extra overrun crackle and pop 

Hashlak, Sly can't just upload it without us double checking it so it will need to be booked in with him when we can go through the logs. Did you want the Motorsport ROM?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Litchfield said:


> Matt, Stage 1 update on its way today.



Do I need to buy a ProECU cable?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll try and call you later today, does the BOTL require it's own map? I'm sure I watched a video a few weeks ago about it but can't remember!

If so, would it mean 97(eco-ish), 98(BOTL), 99(pops & bangs), 100(normal)? Or does the 100 need to be saved for Motorsport ROM?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooooo I'm a big kid. Can I have pops and bangs too?!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Matt, you will need a ProECU cable to upload and do the logging. It's very handy to have 

TomS, BOTL does need any map space and can be enabled in any mode. The only thing that causes an issue is the traction control as currently we can only tell the ECU if VDC is on or off


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Does it need coding to the car or a licence or can I just buy and get it shipped and it will work?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am like an overexcited child here waiting for the email...I know how Adam must feel when waiting for news from Iain!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Poor Iain. Double edged sword posting up this thread. He was busy enough without us all chomping at the bit to get our cars updated.
Do you have to personally be a previous customer or is it linked to the car? Litchfields did their stage 4 to my car a month before the previous owner sold it to me.

I too am after the pops and crackle. I'd like it on the 'full beans' 99 map which I only use rarely when I fancy blowing the cobwebs after a bad week. Pops and bangs from the exhaust would just make the experience that more enjoyable.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Matt, the ProECU is universal and can be used on any GTR (and a huge list of other makes and models) only the file we send you is coded for your car.

Henry, you have mail  If you were Adam you'd now ask for me to try something slightly different


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Neanderthal, its no trouble to upgrade your Stage 4 car Free of charge the offer is open to anyone with our upgrades. We say it's for Free if the car is here for any work as it makes it quick and easier to schedule the correct time.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Matt, the ProECU is universal and can be used on any GTR (and a huge list of other makes and models) only the file we send you is coded for your car.
> 
> Henry, you have mail  If you were Adam you'd now ask for me to try something slightly different


Thanks Iain...I have an idea it defies logic but will be awesome! :chuckle:


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Litchfield said:


> Matt, the ProECU is universal and can be used on any GTR (and a huge list of other makes and models) only the file we send you is coded for your car.
> 
> Henry, you have mail  If you were Adam you'd now ask for me to try something slightly different


Excellent, I just phoned you guys and ordered it.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Litchfield said:


> Hashlak, Sly can't just upload it without us double checking it so it will need to be booked in with him when we can go through the logs. Did you want the Motorsport ROM?


Thanks for clearing that up Iain.. Yes I am after the Motorsport ROM  Your post just made my whole week lol cant wait.

I can still get the Motorsport ROM custom calibrated from KaizerMotors right ? But i guess i need to book it at a time where you can double check the data ?

I will give Sly a call tomorrow morning and book the car in ASAP..


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Matt,

Hashlak, Yeap Sly can do the logging for us and with Stage 1 it should be straight forward


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome as always Iain - ties up nicely for potential 2014 fun projects!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

My inbox is waiting with bated breath


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

any chance everyone would be happy to wait around for say a week or so. I really need Iain to test out a plan I have for getting remote start working and now he has no time!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Everybody hold! Adam needs time


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

we have the first V4 going in next week - will give an update ;-) am sure it will be awesome


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> any chance everyone would be happy to wait around for say a week or so. I really need Iain to test out a plan I have for getting remote start working and now he has no time!


It's a Christmas miracle that he is serving us not you! :chuckle:


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Does the V4 version eliminate black smoke from a stage 4 car with DPs?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mrw said:


> Does the V4 version eliminate black smoke from a stage 4 car with DPs?


Certainly make it less than I have on v2 software


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

If that is the case when my comes back out next year I can see myself switching over from cobb


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mrw said:


> If that is the case when my comes back out next year I can see myself switching over from cobb


Had Cobb previously and ecutek is 1000000 times better...highly recommended


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> we have the first V4 going in next week - will give an update ;-) am sure it will be awesome


I might have to pay you guys a visit


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Ja5on said:


> I might have to pay you guys a visit


no problem happy to help


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Litchfield said:


> Neanderthal, its no trouble to upgrade your Stage 4 car Free of charge the offer is open to anyone with our upgrades. We say it's for Free if the car is here for any work as it makes it quick and easier to schedule the correct time.


Fandabeydosey!
In light of Adams request I'm happy to wait till early next year


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Got mine tonight ... I'll be putting it on the car tomorrow. Cannae wait to get out. It won't be any quicker, but I don't care


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I just had a stage 2 to stage 4 conversion from Litchfield on Monday and it looks like I have ver 4 loaded. As expected car is an absolute monster, huge thumbs up to Litchfield.

One question I do have is that there used to be a fuel save feature enabled by holding down the cancel button. I just tend to run the car on full boost in the 99 map, is there a setting to use if I'm on an eco drive or stuck in traffic to get better mpg?


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Coming in for a service and lowering springs mid Jan... I will wait to get the upgrade then.
That's one less customer for Iain to deal with this month


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

First drive this morning on phase 4 with initial map (so not yet optimised), commute to work on a very cold, icy morning so not a performance drive - it's amazing how small changes contribute to an overall improvement as the car being in a more appropriate gear for the circumstances when in auto makes for a more refined feeling. It's also faster to drop a gear if you want to accelerate, rather than the previous pause then drop down a gear by which time it's too slow to respond.
Had a brief run in R mode when warmed up - gear change feels noticeable quicker especially on the downshifts.

Can't wait to finish logging and really open the taps!

Protegimus


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Protegimus said:


> First drive this morning on phase 4 with initial map (so not yet optimised), commute to work on a very cold, icy morning so not a performance drive - it's amazing how small changes contribute to an overall improvement as the car being in a more appropriate gear for the circumstances when in auto makes for a more refined feeling. It's also faster to drop a gear if you want to accelerate, rather than the previous pause then drop down a gear by which time it's too slow to respond.
> Had a brief run in R mode when warmed up - gear change feels noticeable quicker especially on the downshifts.
> 
> Can't wait to finish logging and really open the taps!
> ...


Can you please refrain from posting positive feedback until next month as I fear that I will not be able to wait to get mine updated


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Then don't wait.

I've been having a conversation with a friend who is on the phase 2 race rom.

His motto is "if it ain't broke don't fix it" so he has refused to update.

Am not sure why he won't listen to me, as the jump up to phase 3 alone is hugely significant. I was just wondering if anyone else can post some feedback and I will point him in this direction.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Great work again by Iain and the team, great to see the bar being raised again.

Iain, I know you're bombarded but I've emailed you. Looking forward to getting this


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Then don't wait.
> 
> I've been having a conversation with a friend who is on the phase 2 race rom.
> 
> ...


I know.. I was just adding a little amusement...
Your friend should defo get the update done... a friend of mine also has phase 2 but he is selling the car so he isn't so bothered. But I have driven his and compared it to mine which has phase 3 I believe. Mine is so much smoother and quicker (same mods apart from back boxes).


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Loaded on now for the logging for Mr Litchfield


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Then don't wait.
> 
> I've been having a conversation with a friend who is on the phase 2 race rom.
> 
> ...


LOL we have all been there


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

TomS said:


> It's going to be endless fun with BOTL and a pops n bangs map if its possible!


Sorry for dumb question but what exactly is a pop and bang map? 
Is this something anyone can have or does it need the motorsport rom?

Does this map have a proper name or do we just ask for pop and bang map lol.

My car already seems to make a few of these noises and I love the sound of it.

Matt


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

mathewk, pop and bang map is, to quote Mr. Litchfield,


Litchfield said:


> ... it's for big kids who like a bit of extra overrun crackle and pop


I unashamedly meet the criteria when it comes to performance cars, so fortunately qualify for the necessary tweaks!



borat52 said:


> ...
> One question I do have is that there used to be a fuel save feature enabled by holding down the cancel button. I just tend to run the car on full boost in the 99 map, is there a setting to use if I'm on an eco drive or stuck in traffic to get better mpg?


borat52 cruise control, auto mode, NNN or NCN and full boost on the 99 map (when using VPower/Momentum) has always resulted in the best economy. It may be worth trying lower boost; but I experienced no improvement in economy for a lazy throttle response so always leave boost on maximum.

Speaking to Iain about it he told me the additional resolution of phase 3 and 4 maps, plus other refinements provide for better fuel economy and that has absolutely proven to be the case.
Not sure where they are with the 'Save' mode, but he did say that he was always looking at ways to improve and I suspect the fuel trim input to custom maps may form a part of that.



Henry 145 said:


> Loaded on now for the logging for Mr Litchfield


Any first impressions Henry, or do you prefer to wait until fully mapped?

Protegimus


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Protegimus said:


> mathewk, pop and bang map is, to quote Mr. Litchfield,
> 
> 
> I unashamedly meet the criteria when it comes to performance cars, so fortunately qualify for the necessary tweaks!
> ...


First time logging so was concentrating on that...logs sent to Yoda and some more to do tomorrow...off to Silverstone Sunday so will try it in anger!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Can't wait to get this now. Having the DP's fitted within next few weeks and with the crackle pop it will definitely produce nice big flames :clap:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Buzby said:


> Can't wait to get this now. Having the DP's fitted within next few weeks and with the crackle pop it will definitely produce nice big flames :clap:


Get a vid of the downpipes up mate! I've just recieved my downpipes in the post today and with the MeisterR i think we're gonna make some noise!!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Get a vid of the downpipes up mate! I've just recieved my downpipes in the post today and with the MeisterR i think we're gonna make some noise!!


He he what DP's did you go for?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Buzby said:


> He he what DP's did you go for?


Cast milltek. Will have to see how noisy it is. I have a feeling it'll be ridiculous


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I love the idea of a pops and bangs map


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just a bit of feedback, anyone unsure about doing this change, I think the LTC alone is worth over a grand!

The safety it adds is comparable to the Alcon bbk. It's very impressive just how well it does it's job, almost to the point that it's imperceptible.

You can tell from the noise and slight change of acceleration rate.

I'm not sure about this bit but I think this isn't an ecutek developed feature. If I'm right it's a Litchfield only product solely developed by litchfield using the tools unlocked by ecutek in hacking the ecu. Happy to be corrected but, for me, even though I wouldn't do otherwise anyway, but it really adds unique value to using litchfields.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Just a bit of feedback, anyone unsure about doing this change, I think the LTC alone is worth over a grand!
> 
> The safety it adds is comparable to the Alcon bbk. It's very impressive just how well it does it's job, almost to the point that it's imperceptible.
> 
> ...


Well said Adam...having used it on track yesterday in greasy slippery conditions my car with the Litchfield Traction Control was best described as EPIC!


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Just a bit of feedback, anyone unsure about doing this change, I think the LTC alone is worth over a grand!
> 
> The safety it adds is comparable to the Alcon bbk. It's very impressive just how well it does it's job, almost to the point that it's imperceptible.
> 
> ...


This is good to hear, especially for us mere mortals (mainly myself) to help on the track.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm less than a mere mortal when it cones to driving prowess. My greatest driving achieve t was passing my test first time !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> I'm less than a mere mortal when it cones to driving prowess. My greatest driving achieve t was passing my test first time !


Now that could be a new thread as I am in the "First Time Pass Club" too !!!


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Steve said:


> Now that could be a new thread as I am in the "First Time Pass Club" too !!!



I can also join that club!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Only thing I passed whilst in sixth form lol


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

also passed first time and love the fact the Mrs took 5 times to pass hers. That remains the most used reason for why the good lady doesn't drive the GTR when she asks to.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Just a bit of feedback, anyone unsure about doing this change, I think the LTC alone is worth over a grand!
> 
> The safety it adds is comparable to the Alcon bbk. It's very impressive just how well it does it's job, almost to the point that it's imperceptible.
> 
> ...


Agreed when we were testing Beta at TOTB I had run 11.2/11.15 all day long (tried everything) and the moment we switched to the LTC the launch took me straight to 11.00 dead without any other mods - a tenth in drag racing can be £10Ks apparently....

On a decent strip easy into 10s apparently


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Nicce  Great feedback.. Cant wait for the update, have got my car booked in on Thursday


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I got the ProECU delivered this morning, how do I go about getting updated remotely?

Also is LTC included or is that just the Motorsport version?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Well that was a busy weekend! We has been updating files all afternoon as well  

Adam, You are right that Ecutek just provide us with the tools and we have to create the maps ourselves. They give us an ever expanding list of inputs into custom maps which we can then make calculations from to give an output result. So when we had the front and rear speed signals add we were able to calculate the speed differential from wheel spin and apply changes to the engine power. We keep improving it all the time, initial tests were done on our cars but we also put BETA versions on a few cars like Rog’s and Will’s some time ago. 

Today's update was 4wd torque split as a measurement and custom map input along with some more goodies  Now they just need to give us more custom map space as we use almost used all of them 

Hashlak, Sly will have you file in the morning ***61514;

Matthewk, We’ll send a new update to you in the morning. Our LTC is standard on both the normal tuned ROM and our Motorsport ROM. 

Really pleased your liking the changes


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Will be loading my Motorsport rom on tomorrow


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Can't wait to get this, thanks Iain, hopefully Sly can get the DP's on this weekend


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

So when I get stage 1 done after Xmas at litchfield ill get V4 and LTC rolling boost etc etc ???


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Brad, you'll have a choice. LTC is on both versions and the Rolling Launch/Boost, BOTL and full Super R mode is standard on our Motorsport ROM.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Do I need a Motorsport rom for road car with a few track days per year


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Sorry what is included on Motorsport vs the normal V4


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The performance of the standard file is just as good it just has less of the extra features disabled.
Most of these feature are aimed at higher stages so you won't notice a massive difference on Stage 1.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

More logs submitted for you Mr. Litchfield!

Protegimus


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Motorsport rom loaded 

Will do some logging tonight


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Brad, Below are the 2 main settings we offer. We can of cause tailor the setup to suit each customer but this is our current default settings.

Standard Version 4 file:
Selectable maps based on Fuel octane
Higher Resolution maps
Adjustable boost in all maps
Adjustable Launch RPM
Litchfield Traction Control (LTC) works conjunction with Nissan's VDC system in both Normal and Race mode. The LTC is also functioning when Nissan's TC is switched off. The Driver can also switch everything off completed if required.
Litchfield Safety trips

Motorsport Version 4 file:
Selectable maps based on Fuel octane
Higher Resolution maps
Adjustable boost in all maps
Adjustable Launch RPM
Adjustable Boost On The Line (BOTL) when in Launch mode
Adjustable Rolling Launch / Boost
Super R Transmission mode
Litchfield Traction Control (LTC)
Litchfield Safety trips

Other features can be added such as extra pops and bangs (you know who you are :chuckle: ), flex fuel, etc.

Jason, will keep an eye out as I have a few to do tonight 

Regards

Iain


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Finally got a EcuTek Cable so I'll be bugging you tomorrow no doubt  You must be loving that you announced the update publicly!


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Had my stage 1 car updated to version 4 today by Iain.

As usual , faultless service from Iain and excellent aftersales support, Extremely happy with the car.

Im one of the children :clap: that's Hoping Iain can send me a final revision with some pops on the overrun.

Now its just a case of saving for stage 4 next year


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

May not get it done tonight.

Just done a wee drive to pick up our dinner and I think the car feels smoother.... Car never got up to temp so no foot down stuff.

I'll hopefully get it done tomorrow Iain. Please can I have some pops and bangs?


----------



## GTRCallum (Dec 6, 2010)

Can someone please clarify what LTC actually is?

Is it traction control, but somewhere in between 'R' mode and 'Off'?

If it is then I am looking forward to bolting on my Stage 4 stuff and getting this loaded into the ECU as I find 'R' mode cuts the power to violently and when 'Off' I just keep getting the 4wd light on the dash flashing and the car going into 2wd mode (it is fun for a short while first though:chuckle


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Can take you out in mine if you like Callum to feel what it's like?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Brad, Below are the 2 main settings we offer. We can of cause tailor the setup to suit each customer but this is our current default settings.
> 
> Standard Version 4 file:
> Selectable maps based on Fuel octane
> ...


Ian

thanks for this, V clear and thanks again for your mapping efforts its very much appreciated.

Looking forward to trying the rolling launch, sounds like fun :chuckle:

Dylan


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Callum, Our Traction Control setup is designed sit as an extra layer above the original systems. It starts working gently before the Normal Nissan VDC setup has reacted. We don’t close the throttle (like the Nissan system) so it’s a smooth reduction of power, varies with speed and the amount of wheel spin detected. Our traction control intervention kicks in more aggressively as needed and you can still trigger Nissan’s VDC safety net in R mode. However now it’s not as harsh if it does intervene. It also means you can keep Nissan’s stability control which brakes individual wheels to balance the car in Normal and R mode.
You can run the LTC on its own with all of Nissan VDC systems off and you can turn it off as well 

Jason, Pops and bangs can be added once the general mapping is complete  You've got to send me your first log at least


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ian,

when launching using BOTL what settings would you recommend given the new LTC ---- RC superR?


----------



## Zagato (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like I better get my car booked in fast......why is it that I'm most exited by the "pops and bangs" map though ....lol


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Zagato said:


> Looks like I better get my car booked in fast......why is it that I'm most exited by the "pops and bangs" map though ....lol


I'm the same, I spent most of my time driving the GT-R looking for a good tunnel.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't get the pops and bangs obsession. It's not a rally car!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

There are high performance GT cars too Adam.

Protegimus


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I don't get the pops and bangs obsession. It's not a rally car!


Just a bit of fun for us wanna be chavs, I imagine you're waiting for a fully electric zero noise R37.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody tried the rolling launch yet? I'm interested to hear feedback on that


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

vxrcymru said:


> Just a bit of fun for us wanna be chavs, I imagine you're waiting for a fully electric zero noise R37.


When you drive a powerful electric car, you'll want one too! Not so keen on zero noise, give me a ferrari V8 and I'd have a loud exhaust, or even an RB26, which is a glorious engine. Those sounds should be heard. Sadly the VR38 sounds dull and is best silenced.

Also, I don't see the point in making cars loud at idle when they are just annoying people and preventing me from hearing nicer things like my choice of music. When you open the taps you want the noise, but when the car is just here you happen to be until you get to your destination, I'd love it to be silent.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Litchfield said:


> Callum, Our Traction Control setup is designed sit as an extra layer above the original systems. It starts working gently before the Normal Nissan VDC setup has reacted. We don’t close the throttle (like the Nissan system) so it’s a smooth reduction of power, varies with speed and the amount of wheel spin detected. Our traction control intervention kicks in more aggressively as needed and you can still trigger Nissan’s VDC safety net in R mode. However now it’s not as harsh if it does intervene. It also means you can keep Nissan’s stability control which brakes individual wheels to balance the car in Normal and R mode.
> You can run the LTC on its own with all of Nissan VDC systems off and you can turn it off as well
> 
> Jason, Pops and bangs can be added once the general mapping is complete  You've got to send me your first log at least


Iain

Is this likely to cure the problem of TC cutting in when accelerating down hill? I have a particular piece of road that drops right on a downhill bend with about a mile of view leading to some lovely twisty's so need to get the overtaking done and clear the traffic ready to enjoy the bends.

With TC in Normal or Race as I boot it to overtake the system just cuts the power completely and I have to fully lift and try again. (I haven't got the ba$$s to try it with TC off) It often happens on downhill sections and is a real annoyance.

Will the LTC sort this out? Does evryone else find the same issue?

Satan


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

It's personal taste Adam I guess but with the right exhaust the VR can sound like highly tuned V series engine, dull would not be a word I would use to describe the sound track 

Equally you can't tell me that when you first got it you didn't hunt for a tunnel run? After all we're all 10 years old again when we hit the starter button...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Satan said:


> Iain
> 
> Is this likely to cure the problem of TC cutting in when accelerating down hill? I have a particular piece of road that drops right on a downhill bend with about a mile of view leading to some lovely twisty's so need to get the overtaking done and clear the traffic ready to enjoy the bends.
> 
> ...


Always happens even with VDC off. I guessed it was an in built safety feature given the long longitudinal nature of the drivetrain assembly. Downward loading on the transmission and driveshafts during acceleration may over stress these components.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Always happens even with VDC off. I guessed it was an in built safety feature given the long longitudinal nature of the drivetrain assembly. Downward loading on the transmission and driveshafts during acceleration may over stress these components.


This was talked about in another thread too and as CC says, certainly with previous maps and stock the car is renowned for this behaviour even some report with VDC off. I can't say for all conditions VDC off can make it better but certainly the particular conditions I've had it happen on tracks (in R) have been better turning VDC off.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Buzby,

I thought the impreza sounded better. Didn't stop me from buying the evo which sounded like a hair dryer.

Then had a V6 slk which sounded excellent.

Never had a truly incredible sounding car, and think the GT-R maintains that.

Satan,

The LTC confused me because the trouble with the stock TC is that it was over sensitive. You'd think you'd want to switch it off and switch on a less sensitive system.

What Iain has done is produced a more sensitive system with a less harsh correction.

The LTC intervenes sooner than stock and kills the power without closing the throttles. By closing the throttles the stock TC removes inertia from the engine and so you can't simply get back on the power, it has lost its kinetic energy and needs to regain that from somewhere in order to bring the power back in.

The LTC manages to fix the wheel spin before the stock TC has a chance to irretrievably kill the power. It makes for a brilliant set up because it enables you to run with the VDC in any position and when on it means you don't lose the use of the stock dynamic stability control.

Must say I was very impressed with the implementation as it allows you the best of all worlds, and allows cars with grossly enhanced power outputs to not be handicapped by the stock system.

If LTC is turned off and my car is left at the mercy of the stock TC, my throttles would be oscillating permanently.

The other benefit is that I can run the LTC whilst in launch mode. Theoretically it should have an impact on my 0-60, especially combined with BOTL.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Adam for many of us it's not just about getting somewhere .quicker, it's about adding some character to the driving experience. 50% of the driving experience, I'm not surprised many don't feel that much of a connection with the GT-R, it sound like a bloody vacuum cleaner "sucking up the Earth's hydrocarbon reserves" as one Honda engineer succinctly put it 

Matt Maunder of Ricardo stated, "if you've paid extra money for a sports car, you really want to have something that's going to make ...the hairs on the back of your neck stand up".
"Japanese don't seem to care about the sound of their cars, so they're quite happy to have something quiet and innocuous".

I think he's got it spot on and I want my super GT car to have a bit of raunch, spit flame at the rush hour traffic and produce a gunshot barrage to wake up the 'texters'.

It's almost pointless having noise only when you open the taps too, as the opportunity for that is quite rare. Give me pops on the overrun, bangs on gear shift.

Audi and Merc are building advertising campaigns around noise (what will the neighbours think of running your R8 with no silencers?) as they scrabble for a piece of the Ferrari/Lamborghini/muscle car market. The "British" have it in their DNA, Aston, Lotus ...that latest Jaguar has had more sound production than an X Factor contestant. 

The beauty of the GT-R, is with its solid state heart; we can turn this stuff on or off on demand!

So it's not just shouting about it, it's part of the driving experience for some of us. Maybe it's just my age.

LTC is a significant improvement on the factory implementation, which we all agree could be very intrusive. It is something Nissan themselves have improved for the nismo edition (specifically due to the intervention on downhill sections of the 'ring according to the development information - something which I regarded as a liability).

Will check when next logging if the downhill intervention is improved.
Produces an epic crack due to the ignition retard on a WOT log run due to a surface change on the crest of a rise, awesome!

Protegimus


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Protegimus,

two things.

1. making something that sounds crap louder doesn't equate to making it sound good. I believe you can't polish a turd is applicable here.

2. the lexus LFA is one of the greatest sounding cars of all time and is Japanese.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Personally I like silent. The work on traction control sounds impressive.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

thank god it's not just me.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Actually, I've already cited the Lexus as an example of what can be achieved and suggested Nissan (nismo) speak to Yamaha rather than produce another aural disappointment. However great an example, you have to admit it's not exactly representative though.



Adamantium said:


> Protegimus,
> two things.
> 
> 1. making something that sounds crap louder doesn't equate to making it sound good. I believe you can't polish a turd is applicable here.
> ...


Sure, it's not going to sound like it came out of Sant***8217;Agata Bolognese or Maranello, but it can be seriously improved, Russ Fellows, MeisterR, Akrapovic with a gentle rev...




Anyway, let those that like a bit of raunch/character even when not doing warp speeds get on with it and may those that prefer quiet be reverent.

Back on topic, logged downhill acceleration runs and submitted to Iain - hopefully he'll be able to work something in for those particular circumstances. LTC still effects and is a lot less abrupt than factory, but would be ideal if it could be further refined.

Protegimus


----------



## GTRCallum (Dec 6, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> Callum, Our Traction Control setup is designed sit as an extra layer above the original systems. It starts working gently before the Normal Nissan VDC setup has reacted. We don’t close the throttle (like the Nissan system) so it’s a smooth reduction of power, varies with speed and the amount of wheel spin detected. Our traction control intervention kicks in more aggressively as needed and you can still trigger Nissan’s VDC safety net in R mode. However now it’s not as harsh if it does intervene. It also means you can keep Nissan’s stability control which brakes individual wheels to balance the car in Normal and R mode.
> You can run the LTC on its own with all of Nissan VDC systems off and you can turn it off as well


Sounds interesting - thanks for the reply Iain. :thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

When I asked a GTR tuner why the current crop of GTRs and Evos sound like hoovers I was told that mass manufacturers have to follow strict noise limits on their cars. Specialist firms like Ferrari and lambo etc have a dispensation from these limits, so it may be legislation. I don't know how much truth there is in this but it sounds logical


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Dylan how are the new v4 features with your stage 5? Have you had your maps fine tuned and done some driving to evaluate the improvements against phase 3?
Feedback from others? I'm interested to compare experience.

Had a drive earlier this evening, some logging as mentioned and in the cool (5c) moist conditions the car is rapid, "it seems to be performing well" Mr. Litchfield commented!
LTC definitely doing its stuff as chucked it in Map 4 to feel the old Nissan TC and it's a big step forward in my mind.
Many will be pleased to know that you can still drift it (well, mini drifts for me) with LTC in the mix!

Noise. Volume and character are not the same thing.
Mass manufacturers, Merc, Audi, Porsche, Jaguar ...Lexus?
Or is it rather that they have to conform to strict Japanese regulations and simply don't bother to engineer for other markets?

Protegimus


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Log sent off.

Loving V4 so far.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Totally agree with noise and character. iF it had more character, I'd be ok with more volume, but it is noise, not sound, so why turn it up.

Re phase 4, I have to say that the LTC is such an advance that I've not given much thought to the other new features.

I've not even switched it into manual, never mind R mode.

New power and delivery is such an assault on the senses, that I'm not sure my brain has the bandwidth yet to cope with all the toys.ant stress enough how much value the LTC has added.

I would have gone down this power road anyway, but it would have been a mistake without syvecs traction control.

Thankfully LTC allows it to remain drivable until the change to syvecs when I'm ready to make the leap.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Adam, As you wanted your GTR VERY quiet we’ll use you as the worst case/judge of noise  I’m pretty certain that if we enable pops and bangs on your car that you’ll want to keep it. They are not particularly load in this current setup and add a bit of character to the overrun 

Satan & Ian, we have a slope near us which would always trigger the traction control if you go on the power to early in Normal or Race mode but it would be fine with the traction turned off. Our Traction Control won’t effect this but it does mean you can have a bit of help even with the Nissan’s systems switched off. If however the Nissan traction control is kicking in for some reason on your cars when you go downhill (even with everything off) then our system won’t change this.

LTC is always updating so we welcome all the feedback. We hope to go back to the Airfield next week to see if some of the new inputs make a worthwhile addition 

We’re testing 5 different intercoolers at SRR today so in between the intercooler changes we’ll be updating maps (assuming Charlie’s WiFi is working).


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Morning Iain did the cable go out and can you include the pop and bang in the file you're sending me please


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

We have just finished a V4 motorsport map from Litchfields for a customer and have to say am impressed ;-), you can now fully plant your foot down and not have the horrible trac cut out spoiling it..

(Last few days in Newcastle have been cold and damp aswell)..

The car just goes like a snake fighting to keep it straight (but it now goes as opposed to ecu cutting it out)..

It certainly a good upgrade to have ;-)..

Reminds me of the JUN R1 fighting the tarmac now to keep grip and stay in straight line.

(I can see peoples times improving all round)..


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adam, depends on your personal definition of character and noise, it will be subjective so I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.

Protegimus,

Ian has been busy fine tuning my V4 Stage 5 map over the last few days (many thanks IL) and my initial impression is that the car doesn't feel any smoother as such I think the big leap there was done in V3. What is noticeable is the grip on hard acceleration and around corners, I've driven the car now in scenarios of past which would have had the traction control light flashing like mad (in stage 4+5 guise) and the corresponding loss of power. Now the car just pulls hard in all gears without loosing grip (and hence no power cuts), the car just goes and goes.....

I'm not sure how much better it would be with Syvecs but for those who don't want to or cannot afford to go down that road I think this is a massive improvement from the Nissan TC particularly if you car is tuned. Well done Litchfield :bowdown1:

I haven't tried the rolling launch yet but I'm looking forward to trying it soon. I'm also looking to do some comparable 0-60 and 0-100 pulls on the Racelogic box and some 30-130 pulls using the Rolling launch and not using it...


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Loaded up my first Iain tweeked rom yesterday. Awesome, I need to ask him a couple of questions but the car feels another a big step up.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Ja5on said:


> Loaded up my first Iain tweeked rom yesterday. Awesome, I need to ask him a couple of questions but the car feels another a big step up.


I'm loading mine on this morning. What would you say is the most. Too able difference?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

The V4 rom was great, and I sent Iain the log for it but as if he 's now made it an animal.

Need the check with him if some of the readings are right


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

So did you get a snap crackle and pop map Jason?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha, not yet. Iain want another couple of logs before that. There was a wee boost spike on the first log which he wants to dial out before the pops and bangs


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Yea, I need to do another logging session, just getting the time! I so want the pops and bangs, but I don't have the time to log at the moment


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

What do you need to do for the logs? Just drive doing various pulls?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, EcuTek ProECU on the laptop, enable the Map Access, do some general driving, then a few 3rd&4th gear pulls at various boost levels for me. I usually go throw 1500rpm in 3rd, WOT and then stop at redline in 4th.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep as Johnny said. Ecutek cable and a laptop, then pulls in various boost levels. Then a 4 gear WOT and a sudden WOT in 5th


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Redline in 4th? Crikey.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Neanderthal said:


> Redline in 4th? Crikey.


On a private road of course...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Neanderthal said:


> So did you get a snap crackle and pop map Jason?


Ian has put some P&B on on my car, but it is V mild!

I'm informed there is a rather interesting P&B update for us chavs on its way :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Ian has put some P&B on on my car, but it is V mild!
> 
> I'm informed there is a rather interesting P&B update for us chavs on its way :thumbsup:


Epiiiiiic!!


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Any if you guys with the pop/bang have a gopro they could use to video it??


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Ian has put some P&B on on my car, but it is V mild!
> 
> I'm informed there is a rather interesting P&B update for us chavs on its way :thumbsup:


Whaat ?? Any details on this 'P&B' update ?

I have my car booked in for V4 motorsport rom on Tuesday but might aswell wait if there are more incoming updates..



Donbona said:


> Any if you guys with the pop/bang have a gopro they could use to video it??


I Just got myself the GoPro Hero3 + With 4K resolution loll, will try to get some nice footage for you guys  Any suggestion on the best place to mount it for the exhaust ..? Just got this yesterday so still trying to figure it all out..


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Hashlak said:


> Whaat ?? Any details on this 'P&B' update ?
> 
> I have my car booked in for V4 motorsport rom on Tuesday but might aswell wait if there are more incoming updates..
> 
> ...



If you have the plunger you can mount it to the bumper


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Donbona said:


> If you have the plunger you can mount it to the bumper


But don't forget to tether it


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Hashlak said:


> Whaat ?? Any details on this 'P&B' update ?
> 
> I have my car booked in for V4 motorsport rom on Tuesday but might aswell wait if there are more incoming updates..
> 
> ...


Back of the boot, I always found the sound not great on go pro.

It's bit really an update, Iain just maps in for P & Bs, but there only mild, the car doesn't seem to like more severe ones


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> But don't forget to tether it


Any tips on tethering ? Just saw some gopro tethers online but it all comes with an adhesive mount for the tether.. Im not willing to 'stick' anything on my exterior incase it leaves marks or screws with my detail finnish lol..

Im sure its safe to just mount it with the suction no ? Its not like i will be going superfast, just try and get those pops n bangs


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ja5on said:


> Back of the boot, I always found the sound not great on go pro.
> 
> It's bit really an update, Iain just maps in for P & Bs, but there only mild, the car doesn't seem to like more severe ones


How do you mean? Can you elaborate?



Hashlak said:


> Any tips on tethering ? Just saw some gopro tethers online but it all comes with an adhesive mount for the tether.. Im not willing to 'stick' anything on my exterior incase it leaves marks or screws with my detail finnish lol..
> 
> Im sure its safe to just mount it with the suction no ? Its not like i will be going superfast, just try and get those pops n bangs


You can do that, I've just got a tether, and I mount it on the rear bumper and then jam the tether in the boot, so it can't move in the event of the suction cup letting go (which it's never done btw)


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Ja5on said:


> It's bit really an update, Iain just maps in for P & Bs, but there only mild, the car doesn't seem to like more severe ones


Fair enough, i was expecting something mild anyway  Just add a little crackle to the exhaust note..

Does it make the crackle sound on upshifts ? Downshifts ? Or revving ?



Johnny G said:


> You can do that, I've just got a tether, and I mount it on the rear bumper and then jam the tether in the boot, so it can't move in the event of the suction cup letting go (which it's never done btw)


Nice, ill jam it in the boot..


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Johnny G said:


> How do you mean? Can you elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that, I've just got a tether, and I mount it on the rear bumper and then jam the tether in the boot, so it can't move in the event of the suction cup letting go (which it's never done btw)


Sorry Johnny I can't really, you'd need to ask Iain.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Hashlak said:


> Fair enough, i was expecting something mild anyway  Just add a little crackle to the exhaust note..
> 
> Does it make the crackle sound on upshifts ? Downshifts ? Or revving ?
> 
> ...


Think it's just overrun


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Had the V4 on for a while now and have to say that the car is performing the best it ever has. The LTC is a revelation in poor traction conditions. Where the OE ECU used to close the throttles down and really hamper performance, the LTC ignition cuts mean that acceleration is vastly improved. On a wet track this update alone would be a huge advantage! Litchfield have again made the performance far more useable in all conditions.
I also have to say I am really impressed with Ecutek/Litchfield constant software development, it makes owning the car a real pleasure.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Just got back home from Litchfield with the new V4 motorsport map + Super R mode  Gotta say that the car does feel like its performing better than ever.. Biggest highlight for me is the rolling launch and also how much faster the car responds to me in Auto mode. No more laggg before it downshifts when u want that quick power to overtake or something.. 

Big thanks to Iain and the team !


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hashlak,

If further maps come out from Iain with pops and bangs, Iain can email you the maps. You only need the ecutek cable to upload the updates yourself. If you want help with that, you know where I am, just pm or phone and I'll upload for you using my cable.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Hashlak said:


> .. Biggest highlight for me is the rolling launch and also how much faster the car responds to me in Auto mode. No more laggg before it downshifts when u want that quick power to overtake or something..
> 
> Big thanks to Iain and the team !


There's definitely an improvement in response in the circumstances you describe. Never an issue if you were on it, just the slight lull during transition from relaxed cruising to sudden acceleration; great stuff.

Pops & bangs is quite fun once you get used to it and can be provoked quite nicely if you get up to around 3k! Hopefully the development will come to enhance it further! :flame:s

Just have to correct my previous comment on drifting with LTC enabled - scratch that as it wasn't on with the settings I was testing due to having earlier TC from phase 3.

Yes, I'd like reiterate your thanks for all the work!

Protegimus


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I love it


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Hashlak,
> 
> If further maps come out from Iain with pops and bangs, Iain can email you the maps. You only need the ecutek cable to upload the updates yourself. If you want help with that, you know where I am, just pm or phone and I'll upload for you using my cable.


Thanks Adam, that would be a great help and save me the long journey lol. Good to know i have some GTR support round the corner


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Good to meet you at last Hashlak, enjoy the updates 

The forecast is for rain later and we're back on the airfield today for some more tests  We've got a few cars going with varying power levels so it should make a interesting comparison.

Iain


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Superb!
I'm home tomorrow so I can upload the new map and datalog. Pops and bangs for Christmas


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Keep us posted please Iain!
Is it related to the G sensor input & 4WD clutch control, or is that further down the line?

Johnny: Trouble is, once you have some, it's like "Please sir, I want some more"!

Protegimus


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Protegimus said:


> Keep us posted please Iain!
> Is it related to the G sensor input & 4WD clutch control, or is that further down the line?
> 
> Johnny: Trouble is, once you have some, it's like "Please sir, I want some more"!
> ...


Is that such a bad thing?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's perfect for me, feeds my addiction.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> Good to meet you at last Hashlak, enjoy the updates
> 
> The forecast is for rain later and we're back on the airfield today for some more tests  We've got a few cars going with varying power levels so it should make a interesting comparison.
> 
> Iain


sent you PM and email Iain


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*map*

Just fitted what a difference to kickdown. usual busy place but Ian always has time to talk
As usual didnt listen properly, how do you get pops and bangs to work, I think its in the 95 map somehow:clap:


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

extremelimo said:


> Just fitted what a difference to kickdown. usual busy place but Ian always has time to talk
> As usual didnt listen properly, how do you get pops and bangs to work, I think its in the 95 map somehow:clap:


I think Iain needs to clone himself.... 4 times!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm getting frustrated with the weather, it's too cold and damp to put some decent runs in to see what the LTC has done to the times.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

I was out last night in the monsoon trying to get my logging completed which was a nightmare with rolling road blocks and literally rivers of standing water. I know I'm nuts according to the wife but I want this finalised so I can hopefully enjoy it over the break.

Maximum respect again to Iain, thank you mate for working into the small hours I think the last exchange was midnight. Christmas pressy enroute mate!

Looks like more wet stuff tomorrow grrrr


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

It's like qualifying; you have to be out there with a full tank of VPower and tyres up to temp (ish) to get the best runs. Weather broke for one hour's bright sunshine (so it hit 5c) last Sunday, other than that it was a nightmare.
Great workout for LTC though!

All credit to Iain.

Protegimus


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thing is I don't want the LTC to kick in.

To test my new turbos, I need grippy road temp in the tyres and temp in the road. 

After that, to get the best times will be a balancing act between minimal LTC cutting in and ecutek adjustable launch and boost off the line.

I love it, the aftermarket litchfield/ecutek toys all working together to improve safety, traction and performance, and all invisible without affecting everyday drivability in a negative way.

It's so OEM, you just gotta love it. Why don't these things exist for all cars?

This is the type of thing that stops me selling my gtr - again.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Buzby said:


> I was out last night in the monsoon trying to get my logging completed which was a nightmare with rolling road blocks and literally rivers of standing water. I know I'm nuts according to the wife but I want this finalised so I can hopefully enjoy it over the break.
> 
> Maximum respect again to Iain, thank you mate for working into the small hours I think the last exchange was midnight. Christmas pressy enroute mate!
> 
> Looks like more wet stuff tomorrow grrrr


Doubt I'll get mine updated before holidays....will try though!:smokin:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Such a valid point Adam, with all these developments the GTR is almost like a home built PC, you simply upgrade the individual components and you keep it bang up to date with the newest features, I've yet to see or know of a future car that will thrump what is possible by modifying a GTR, the ability to develop TC maps, transmission maps, etc specific to your power levels and application via and OEM ecu is just amazing in my eyes


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

bobel said:


> Such a valid point Adam, with all these developments the GTR is almost like a home built PC, you simply upgrade the individual components and you keep it bang up to date with the newest features, I've yet to see or know of a future car that will thrump what is possible by modifying a GTR, the ability to develop TC maps, transmission maps, etc specific to your power levels and application via and OEM ecu is just amazing in my eyes


Well said.. It really is like a PC or Android phone where you just change drivers/roms for huge gains ) Really does future proof the car a bit..


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hashlak said:


> Well said.. It really is like a PC or Android phone where you just change drivers/roms for huge gains ) Really does future proof the car a bit..


So true my car is sooooo much better than when I bought it and it was awesome then!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If I take the essence of the mods I've done, it really is just a gtr plus.

Can't see a downside.

Ecutek - see above - all round improvement adds features, refinement and performance
Alcon super kit - just better in every way
Litchfield suspension - again better in every way
Super quiet exhaust - all the power, none of the noise.

These four things make an amazing car just better.

Love to know what mine would do at the ring! 

Who needs a nismo!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just seen JV has updated his phase 4 maps so that rolling launch is activated when traction is off and suspension is in r mode. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Testing went really well on the airfield last week, well it did for those of us sat in a nice warm car with heated seats  










We managed to get lots of useful data from the cars we took for both our Ecutek maps and our new Intercooler tests.










Ecutek have outdone themselves again with even more logging parameters now available. I had asked for steering angle, Lateral and longitudinal G but they have also found what looks like the Y Angle sensor/calculation which they are calling Rotational G. Along with the Centre Diff torque split as an input so there is plenty of things to be thinking about over Christmas.

Below is a quick sample of log of our car spinning its wheels in 2nd gear and you can see how the 4wd torque split kicks in (Green line).










Also below is another log of the car coming out of a 3rd gear bend which was a long right before straightening up after a small amount of over steer. 










We***8217;re going back very soon to do some more runs with some of these new parameters 

I***8217;m not sure how much of a difference these new input fields will actually make to what the driver feels but it will certainly improve the traction control further.

Regards

Iain


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Intercooler tests....I may have missed something but sounds exciting. Looking forward to developments in 2014.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Get a few more degrees of timing for those of us with aftermarket FMIC's 

Looks great, the TC working off steering angle as a factor will be great.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeap, intercoolers are showing good improvements over our current design. We are testing 5 different cores/manufacturers on the road, dyno and track with our friends at Forge. More details next year 










Johnny, the steering angle sensor position should give us lots of options. Just need to work out the neatest way of using it all.


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Ian, your Blue Daytona GT-R looks stunning with those wheels.
Looking forward to meeting you (as soon as I get a GT-R, for a Y pipe and K&N filters at least...). :thumbsup:

Sorry for being OT. ^^'


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Forget the filters, go for a full litchfield intake kit


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Iain, you sure they mean y angle and not z angle?

y in car terminology is the roll axis, what you want is the z axis commonly known as the yaw axis.

It's the basis of yaw control!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Pops and bangs map is producing some interesting results 

http://youtu.be/admQvOaMWbA


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

This will be an interesting test, looking at the pics though they all look the same. What ICs were tested ?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Buzby said:


> Pops and bangs map is producing some interesting results
> 
> Flames 2 - YouTube


LMAO at the excitement from the camera car


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Buzby said:


> Pops and bangs map is producing some interesting results
> 
> Flames 2 - YouTube


Nice. I assume that's got the downpipes on now, hence the flames?

Any chance you can do a longer acceleration run so we can hear what it sounds like higher up the rev range?


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Nice. I assume that's got the downpipes on now, hence the flames?
> 
> Any chance you can do a longer acceleration run so we can hear what it sounds like higher up the rev range?


Here's a couple more, popping on lift off

Pops and bangs - YouTube

Flames - YouTube


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Buzby said:


> Here's a couple more, popping on lift off
> 
> Pops and bangs - YouTube
> 
> Flames - YouTube


??? Didn't hear or see anything in that vid


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds great Buzby!

Protegimus


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Donbona said:


> ??? Didn't hear or see anything in that vid


I'll start another thread we can all chime into to keep this one one track




Protegimus said:


> Sounds great Buzby!
> 
> Protegimus


Thanks mate I'm lovin the Meister


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

A quick look inside the company that give us these amazing tools for the GTR 






Happy Christmas!

Iain


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Litchfield said:


> A quick look inside the company that give us these amazing tools for the GTR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, merry Christmas


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Got an update today, thanks Iain!

Now I have to find time to play with rolling boost. Further revisions to the map always welcome but it's difficult to notice gains when I don't have any complaints as yet. Will keep looking for bugs, but I think you've ironed them all out already!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had quite a few people say they haven’t sent log files through recently because of the bad weather and wisely didn’t want to risk a full throttle run. Please don’t push your cars hard in bad weather as it’s not worth it even on private roads 

If however you would like further tweaks and you’re using the cars regularly we can still make changes from partial throttle and gentle/normal driving information, it all helps build a picture of how the car is performing. Don’t feel we only want wide open throttle and full boost data.

Drive safe and have a great New Year! :thumbsup:

Regards

Iain


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Iain, many thanks for sending the files over earlier. I managed to update both the engine Ecu and Transmission Ecu followed by clutch learn. The difference is absolutely astonishing. Taking into account I missed the v3 update earlier this year it's like driving a completely different car. I found the power delivery to be much smoother and progressive and driving in manual after the trans update gave me a huge smile. I chose to do some logging now as the roads (both private and public) were dry and very quiet so will fire the file over now. Excellent update which I would recommend to anyone with an R35( I know most of us on the forum are already converts but I'll be preaching nonetheless).


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy New Year!

Log submitted, if you could check everything still looks good following the modification that would be appreciated.

Protegimus


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Rizzy, Really pleased you enjoying it 

Protegimus, will be on the car this afternoon and will compare it with your previous logs to see if there is a measureable difference 

Iain


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ian,

any u[pdates on the P&B map?

Happy new year,

Dylan


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Iain and the team, I really enjoyed my visit yesterday it was worth the no sleep and a horrendous drive home. 

The car pulls like a train now and yep Iain you're right, the dunlops have to go as I was struggling to get the power down, spinning up in fourth certainly ignites the senses 

The revised settings on the gearbox make a noticeable difference, it feels much more positive and responsive and I know I harp on about this, but the P&B map is far to addictive, I just can't help myself.

I'm looking forward to playing with the rolling boost, weather permitting, and hopefully I can get the next update as planned and return the logs to you over the weekend.

Speak soon and thanks again


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Buzby said:


> Just wanted to say a big thank you to Iain and the team, I really enjoyed my visit yesterday it was worth the no sleep and a horrendous drive home.
> 
> The car pulls like a train now and yep Iain you're right, the dunlops have to go as I was struggling to get the power down, spinning up in fourth certainly ignites the senses
> 
> ...


Glad you like it... going in for some work in 10 days time.... doing the V4 upgrade too.... might have to ask for the P&Bs


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Has anyone had a chance to do a video of the pops and bangs etc? I know it's probably all relative to the exhaust as well but it would be nice to hear it all the same


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I was playing with pop and bangs yesterday, I took the video off my blackvue dashcam so its terrible quality and it doesn't sound good but you get the idea of what the pop and bangs are like, they're at about 20sec and 55sec mark on this crappy vid I uploaded.

test - YouTube


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, nope!!! It sound like there is a Bee stuck in your car !!! I did try, but cold not hear any pops and deffo no BANGS !!!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah the in car mic on the blackvue isnt that great tbh but you can hear a pop pop pop at the 20 sec mark when I lift off after downshift.

Also its only stage 1, Iain said it would be much more prominent with downpipes.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

You can just catch it, but probably a bit easier to capture from a trail car, as in Buzby's videos!

btw Steve, is your car not a Nissan BE? I paid extra for that and mine sounds exactly like Matt's :O

Protegimus


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

BE ? Bastard Edition??

Just wondering if it's worth the extra dosh for the upgrades and P&B's (Pops and Bangs)


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

matthewk said:


> I was playing with pop and bangs yesterday, I took the video off my blackvue dashcam so its terrible quality and it doesn't sound good but you get the idea of what the pop and bangs are like, they're at about 20sec and 55sec mark on this crappy vid I uploaded.
> 
> test - YouTube


I could hear the ones at 55 seconds.
Thanks for at least trying


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

haha, I wasn't really trying I was just playing around with a few different things, new blackvue and P&B map, If I had known I would be uploading it here I would of made more of an effort, Ill try again tomorrow and see if I can get a few louder ones.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Had a bit play with this yesterday, at first I barely touched the accelerator during the blip on the overrun resulting in a rather nice rumble as you slow or stop - think you might need just a touch more throttle matt. After watching Buzby's video I did a pull to 4k or so and then gave the pedal a good poke resulting in a hell of a crack, bloody awesome  just want it all the time on the overrun now ...

Protegimus


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Think I'll be asking for a wee P&B map.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Protegimus said:


> Had a bit play with this yesterday, at first I barely touched the accelerator during the blip on the overrun resulting in a rather nice rumble as you slow or stop - think you might need just a touch more throttle matt. After watching Buzby's video I did a pull to 4k or so and then gave the pedal a good poke resulting in a hell of a crack, bloody awesome  just want it all the time on the overrun now ...
> 
> Protegimus


I took it out again today, quite wet so didn't push too hard but I had a lot of pop and bangs on overrun around 5-7k rpm, once you're up in those numbers the slightest little bit of throttle and the exhaust explodes with noise.

I bought a GoPro as amazon have £100 off atm, I'm just importing the footage now but will try and upload a better video later today.

The video is still an internal one as I'm not sure how to mount the gopro externally yet

Hopefully there will still be some good footage.

-Matt

-- Edit -- Just checked the footage and the wind with windows down spoils it a lot, I will see if I can find some good footage and post.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Stuck the GoPro to the back and gave it a test last night, I've edited a few of them into a short video here.

GoPro GT-R Pop and Bang Map - YouTube

It was raining so there are water droplets all over the lens.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

matthewk said:


> Stuck the GoPro to the back and gave it a test last night, I've edited a few of them into a short video here.
> 
> GoPro GT-R Pop and Bang Map - YouTube
> 
> It was raining so there are water droplets all over the lens.


And that's with a stage 1? Stage 4 with downpipes should be interesting


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Yep  Cant wait to go stage 4 + DP


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matthewk said:


> Stuck the GoPro to the back and gave it a test last night, I've edited a few of them into a short video here.
> 
> GoPro GT-R Pop and Bang Map - YouTube
> 
> It was raining so there are water droplets all over the lens.


nice thanks might get that added to mine

so you can turn it off? if you change maps?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

matthewk said:


> Yep  Cant wait to go stage 4 + DP


Well worth it mate


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Chronos said:


> nice thanks might get that added to mine
> 
> so you can turn it off? if you change maps?


Iain put it on map 95 for me, I normally run 99.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

matthewk said:


> Stuck the GoPro to the back and gave it a test last night, I've edited a few of them into a short video here.
> 
> GoPro GT-R Pop and Bang Map - YouTube
> 
> It was raining so there are water droplets all over the lens.


Nicely done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Not bad for only 30mph !! Wonder how it will be at over 100mph LOL


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I was impressed his private track had such a realistic road layout.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

matthewk said:


> Iain put it on map 95 for me, I normally run 99.


Sounds great, Ian sent me a map with P&Bs over weekend, just waiting for some dry weather to give it a go :clap:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Sounds great, Ian sent me a map with P&Bs over weekend, just waiting for some dry weather to give it a go :clap:


Same! Oddly, I think it'll be Saturday morning heading to the NEC when I'll be able to give it some 

I might datalog on the way down.


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

So who's worked out the best technique for pops and bangs then?

High revs then touch the throttle on overrun? (by the way, in case anyone without this feature is wondering, this does NOT accelerate the car and it feels a bit weird at first). I have tried dabbing the accelerator as the revs decrease which seems to be better than keeping the pedal slightly pressed.

Or is it better to back off mid-range with high boost? Not really managed this as it's been bit cold and wet for full-on boost action.

I'd love to know exactly how Iain's 95 P&B map works if anyone can explain. I'll be doing my third logging run on Saturday and I think Iain has almost perfected my map


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Downshifting into high revs seems to work quite well too.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Not sure what botl and super R mode is was thinking about having this on top of the normal V4 stuff could someone explain what they do.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Start of the thread explains all


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

I must be thick have done a few times and still no clearer


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Brad1979 said:


> I must be thick have done a few times and still no clearer


Not really mate there is a lot to take in - especially if you've gone from v2 to v4 Motorsport like I have.

I think Super R mode is the improved gear shift (especially in Auto) and BOTL sets a pre-defined boost level during launch mode.

Fortunately Iain has some detailed instructions which make it all clear once installed. Must say it has transformed my car, especially the Litchfield Traction Control


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

I'm on v0


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Brad, are you saying you've not had a racerom update in a few years. If so, the leap to version 3 alone brings the drive to life. The engine be one silky smooth and noticeably nicer to drive.

You should try to do it ASAP.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Brad do it ASAP or you will feel like A SAP for not doing it sooner


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Brad1979 said:


> Anyone


If I had a Litchfield related question, on a Litchfield developed solution to be installed and configured by Litchfield then guess who I'd call to ask?


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> If I had a Litchfield related question, on a Litchfield developed solution to be installed and configured by Litchfield then guess who I'd call to ask?


Ghostbusters??


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry Johnny, couldn't help myself


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Tried calling litchfield waiting for ring back that's why I asked I will prob have it done at kaizer just wanted some clarification on what super R mode and BOTL is and if to have this added to standard V4 when I have stage 1


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Brad, i highly recommend you go up to Litchfield if you want the V4 map with super R mode and rolling launch, BOTL, etc.. Because it required custom calibration.. They will be able to log it and tune the car right there and then first hand.. Was done within an hour or so and seriously worth it .. 

If you go to Kaizer for the V4 he will need to do the logging, send to litchfield then re-do the settings for further calibration, send to litchfield and possibly have to do some more logs.. It can take some time, and when i went there, there was some logging problems and basically wasted my whole day + fuel going all the way there and then back and then to Litchfield :s lol bit of a mission (almost 300 mile journey total :s).. So your better of just going direct..

If you just want the older V3 then im sure Sly at KaizerMotors can do that for you in no time as that doesn't need so much calibration..


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

From Iain's first post on this thread:



Litchfield said:


> *Super R Mode Transmission Settings*
> 
> With EcuTek defining more of the Transmission maps we are now able to make changes to the settings to allow quicker gear changes and acceleration when in R-Mode. We have also changed the automatic shift points to aid a smoother town driving experience. Previously the GTR would be very quick to change up into higher gears (for emissions reasons) which could make the engine feel laboured at low revs.
> 
> Boost Off The Line (BOTL) now has better control when in Launch Mode to hit the pre-defined Boost Target (Adjustable Target Boost coming soon). Once launched the LTC continues to monitor and adjust the wheel spin to aid smoother and faster acceleration.


I have now mastered pops and bangs :chuckle:


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Hashlak cheers


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Also didn't want Motorsport rom but I can have super R mode on standard V4 ?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

The Motorsport rom just gives then more parameters to tweek iirc, fir when your doing trackdays on sprints.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Brad, Super R mode is one of the motorsport features, so you'll want that. Details here: "Rolling Launch/Boost, BOTL and full Super R mode is standard on our Motorsport ROM."

Protegimus


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Prob would just have super R on standard V4 don't think id use rolling launch etc


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Was at Litchos yesterday... as per usual Iain and the lads were very courteous even at 8:30am  
Had a few bits done including V4 but when the car was ready to take home it was absolutely lashing down so I couldn't really test it. But what I do know is that even in Auto the car feels a lot more responsive. Cruising at 80 mph (6th gear) I needed to get past a few cars so I throttled it a little... the car roared past after dropping gear with zero wheel spin... very impressed.

Thanks to all the guys and thanks for that alternative route home Iain.... absolutely no traffic :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

So after reading the full 17 pages can some one ask me a few questions . I asked this earlier but now more people have made the switch to V4. I have a stage 4 car with DPs and I am on Cobb at the moment. Does the ecutek v4 eliminate the plumes of black smokes and if I buy the cable and have a laptop can I do the switch over from Cobb myself and logg etc


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes you get less smoke with the later version of Ecutek, may depend on the make of injectors you have for stage 4.

I would imagine you will have to go to an Ecutek tuner to get it installed but once its on the car you can log and update with the cable. 

Best speak to Litchfield on the art of the possible.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks to Iain just upgraded to v4. Car going great, brilliant service from Litchfields.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Something I forgot to ask Iain when I was there.... with regards to the Litchfield traction control... what setting do you need to be in for it to engage?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Donbona said:


> Something I forgot to ask Iain when I was there.... with regards to the Litchfield traction control... what setting do you need to be in for it to engage?


Mine is on in all three maps other than the 100 Motorsport map.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> Mine is on in all three maps other than the 100 Motorsport map.


Ahh ok, must be the same then. But does it matter what setting you are in on the actual traction control switch?


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Donbona said:


> Ahh ok, must be the same then. But does it matter what setting you are in on the actual traction control switch?


I don't think so. I believe the best way to describe it is as another layer of control before the Nissan VDC kicks in, but with a much smoother reduction in power. So unless you are in the 100 setting it is on all the time.

With VDC off you still get Litchfield Traction Control, in Normal you remove the abrupt loss of power you get with Nissan VDC, and in R mode you get the same but with more freedom to slide around a bit.

I'm sure someone more technical can better explain but this is my understanding and experience from limited testing since getting v4.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Hugoboy said:


> I don't think so. I believe the best way to describe it is as another layer of control before the Nissan VDC kicks in, but with a much smoother reduction in power. So unless you are in the 100 setting it is on all the time.
> 
> With VDC off you still get Litchfield Traction Control, in Normal you remove the abrupt loss of power you get with Nissan VDC, and in R mode you get the same but with more freedom to slide around a bit.
> 
> I'm sure someone more technical can better explain but this is my understanding and experience from limited testing since getting v4.


Thanks, makes sense.

So with 100 map there is no Litcho TC, only Nissan VDC?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

It could be tailored to how you wanted it to be but generally it'll be on 'all maps'.

My 100 RON Map and VDC off makes my GT-R RWD essentially for example.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

IF you want it configured that way then yes.

The 4th map gives you the opportunity to remove traction control.

IIRC the phase 4 also CAN give you switchable features as a function of VDC switch position.

I guess that might mean that you can have VDC norm - LTC on, VDC R - LTC on, VDC off LTC off, and it could be different between 99 and 100 maps.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> IF you want it configured that way then yes.
> 
> The 4th map gives you the opportunity to remove traction control.
> 
> ...


That's getting complicated! I find it difficult to remember how to change maps normally! I just have it in full attack mode all the time


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think mine is in 99 mode.

I have no interest in turning off LTC. If it's not slipping, it's not hurting me, if it is slipping, I might as well try to stop it!


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

I finally got to launch my car with the LTC and V4 map 
Was pretty insane ! lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I was finally ready to do some speed testing last night with the V-box sport, then the heavens opened, again.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Yea weather has been really bad in the area recently  I saw on metoffice weather that the next couple days we are gonna have like 40mph wind gusts :/

Let me know next time u go for a testing session  i wanna come along lol


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow... thanks guys... I think going around a track like Silverstone I will just have everything in R-mode.
But if I want to launch it... (which I still haven't tried) then I turn VDC off and use the 100map?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Still waiting to go out and do my first bit of logging for Iain, weather has been awful in Manchester, as usual.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

I dunno, i think its better to keep everything on R mode on the 99map no ?

Also u MUST try the launch !! Its like being shot from a cannon lol.. But make sure u have a good long stretch of road with no cars around 

I managed to launch it last weekend on the motorway at like 4am when there was no-one about..


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Hashlak said:


> I dunno, i think its better to keep everything on R mode on the 99map no ?
> 
> Also u MUST try the launch !! Its like being shot from a cannon lol.. But make sure u have a good long stretch of road with no cars around
> 
> I managed to launch it last weekend on the motorway at like 4am when there was no-one about..


Nut job :clap:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You want LTC on, try it with VDC off but on the DBA I think you need VDC in R in order to launch it, unless the ecutek has been configured to allow R mode start in all modes - which I think is an option, but am not sure.

You may as well have traction control on. If the wheels grip it won't hurt you, if they don't it's less frustration than letting the VDC traction control catch it an immediately kill about 50% of the power.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> You want LTC on, try it with VDC off but on the DBA I think you need VDC in R in order to launch it, unless the ecutek has been configured to allow R mode start in all modes - which I think is an option, but am not sure.
> 
> You may as well have traction control on. If the wheels grip it won't hurt you, if they don't it's less frustration than letting the VDC traction control catch it an immediately kill about 50% of the power.


Sounds like a plan.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

So what's best way to launch on V4 and LTC works on everything bar the 100map?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Stick everything in R on the 99 map and try it.

If no good, try again but with VDC off.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

LOL yeah your right

im just unsure of the LTC is it on in all modes except VDC off


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

no, I think it is on in all maps, except 100.

Do you know how to switch maps?

Might be worth asking Iain to comment rather than me speculate!


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

I have completely standard car was planning to have this done at end of Jan but I've broken my wrist and I'm in plaster for 8 weeks. 

So no I don't know how to switch maps think it's something to go with cruise buttons and coolant display?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

nasty, wish you better!

yes that's how to switch maps.

I leave mine in the 99 map, LTC is essential in my car. LTC off = what I like to call certain death mode.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

I have a question regarding the launch control on the V4 map with LTC..

Had a late night and on the way back tonight it was very quiet so decided to make the most of it and launch the car..

First launch was in R-N-R at 4.5k rpm - outside temp was under 3 degrees..

Massive amounts of wheelspin in 1st gear and gradually continued up to around 50-60mph but it didnt feel that smooth. Now im assuming it because the dampers were not as stiff so i felt it more..

As i drove around a bit and let the car cool slightly, I noticed it was a bit extra clunky/noisy on the shifts :/ So this got me a bit worried, hoping i didnt screw up my trans or diff with 'wheel hop' or something. Did some reading but i cant find any info on wheel hop or damaged trans/diff due to launching on newer model cars, specially with V4 EcuTek and LTC on..

Second launch R-R-R at 4.5k rpm

Again, quite a lot of wheels spin from first and gradually continued up to 50ish mph as the car began to grip again.. This time however it felt very smooth and i was not so concerned.. Also after this, i drove around a bit and the car was nice and quiet again, no more extra clunky shifts.. 

So i was just wondering weather I should be concerned at all..? Can the car even wheel hop with LTC ? There was almost no feeling of the traction control kicking in lol, felt like it was completely off and that i did 0-60 whilst wheel spinning :s

Might be something normal and im just tripping but thought its worth asking as I generally dont abuse my car that much and havn't done enough launches to know what can be damaging and what is safe.. Hoping someone with more knowledge can shed some light on this 

Car is running fine though no problems.. Also how do i set the car to launch at lower rpm..? I would like to set it to around 3-3.5k rpm as 4.5 was pretty extreme lol..

Thanks,
Hashlak


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Was out playing with Usher99 last night to get some vids of the P&B map, here's what we got.


Tunnel run, 4th gear pull and lift, that was loud ha


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Hashlak said:


> I Also how do i set the car to launch at lower rpm..? I would like to set it to around 3-3.5k rpm as 4.5 was pretty extreme lol..
> 
> Thanks,
> Hashlak




With car in launch mode, use cruise control Res/Accel/Coast/Set button to toggle to desired revs. Revs change in 300rpm increments. Once you come out of launch mode new settings will be remembered. I generally use 3500 - 3800 for hillclimb starts.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Buzby said:


> Was out playing with Usher99 last night to get some vids of the P&B map, here's what we got.
> 
> 
> Tunnel run, 4th gear pull and lift, that was loud ha


NICE :smokin:

Its what I was looking for, I haven't loaded my P&B's map from Ian yet but iof its like that I will be V happy...


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

When is it in launch mode?? I was wondering how you tone the revs down also, haven't launched my car yet so don't no what it's set at but I'm at litchfields Monday so could get Ian to run me thru it. I'm guessing launch mode is when you put it in RRR yea?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

djbennyb said:


> When is it in launch mode?? I was wondering how you tone the revs down also, haven't launched my car yet so don't no what it's set at but I'm at litchfields Monday so could get Ian to run me thru it. I'm guessing launch mode is when you put it in RRR yea?


Iain will run through all the procedures with you once you get down there 

But yes, launch mode is engaged by having RRR on (although you dont need everything to be on R to launch i believe if you have EcuTek) And then you put your left foot on the brake all the way down, bed the throttle till the boost builds and revs hit the desired rpm and let go of brake to launch ! 

However it is very stressful for the gearbox so not recommended to do it over and over again..

I made the mistake last night of launching at very high rpm (4.5k) and wheel spinned all the way up to 60  No damage done but wont be doing such an aggressive launch again lol


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Hashlak said:


> Iain will run through all the procedures with you once you get down there
> 
> But yes, launch mode is engaged by having RRR on (although you dont need everything to be on R to launch i believe if you have EcuTek) And then you put your left foot on the brake all the way down, bed the throttle till the boost builds and revs hit the desired rpm and let go of brake to launch !
> 
> ...


Out of interest, what tyres are you using?

And was it wet?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

i am using MPSS tires with the litchfield setup.. they are mostly very grippy and i have launched before from 4.1k rpm with minimal wheelspin..

No, it was completely dry but outside temp was around 0 degrees.. I think the cold must have contributed by overcharging the turbos and making it less grippy..


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Still need to get the version 4 software onto my car along with the pops and bangs :chuckle:


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool, thanks for that. Looking forward for tomorrow now, new injectors, stage4 map and version4!!!! Won't be able to sleep tonight now! Lol! Was thinking of pops and bangs also, is it 100% safe or can it put additional pressure on any components?


----------



## GTsJs (Jan 17, 2013)

What gearbox update version do you need for the Motorsport map?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

GTsJs to have all the new features and latest logging parameters you need the latest gearbox patch applied. Ecutek get the gearbox ECU to send extra information for us to use in the engine ECU


----------



## GTsJs (Jan 17, 2013)

Ian,

Thanks. 

I knew that I had had the 2012 update and hadn't realised that this required an additional update.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Iain
I phoned and spoke to someone last week, not sure if you got the message since you got back.
Hope you had a good holiday 
Could I get the latest updates, not fussed about the pops and bangs etc. just the 2014 update for my stage 2 and the gear box please ?
I'm itching to get it out its winter bed and don't want to leave it till last minute again 
J


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great holiday thanks  Will check in the morning KAT.
Iain


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Perfect, cheers
J


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm looking forward to receiving my update...


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Iain..... Will you be the first to help my charity??


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Just done a wee run in the car after having latest logs tuned by Iain.

Initial thoughts were...., ok doesn't feel as fast, smoother. Maybe I'm just used to it.

But then I checked the settings. 95 with 1 bar boost. Oooooopppsss.

Corrected it and went to my prefered settings 99 with full boost. Yeeehaaaa. Iain an the boys have improve the car even more. Love it!!!!


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I did exactly the same last year after fitting my exhaust etc. 
I didn't know if it was just after me not driving it over the winter and me remembering that it used to be quicker than it really was, I felt a bit stupid after spending the extra coin for it not making much difference. 
It wasn't until I asked on here about what the extra functions were with the new software that someone put me right. 
After changing from 95 to 99 I was more than a little bit happy :clap:
J


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Iain I noticed that there's an update for RaceRom with two new inputs, both rear 02 sensors. Does that mean we can get some aftermarket (read: more accurate) AFR sensors in the car to aid the closed loop? 

Would it be worth it?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We asked them to add it to the GTR software after they got it working on the BRZ and we're already trying it on our demo  The standard system works pretty well so I don't know how much of a worthwhile improvement it will offer but we'll know later this week.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Hopefully going to get some data over to you this week Iain. Been waiting for half decent weather, which doesn't come often in Manchester!


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Iain
Have you got the messages I sent ?
Tried you on here and e-mail. 
J


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Iain's been ill for the past two days. Not sure how active he'd be.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

He's on the case now though 
J


----------

